# I must be doing something right....



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I must be doing something right if my husband is willing to drive home 30 miles one way for his "lunch break", then driving 30 miles back while the kids are at school. Especially with the price of gas these days. Or sex with passion very important to a man and they're willing to do just about anything for it.

I love my husband! I will have a nice lunch prepared for him, so he doesn't have to go hungry for when we are done. When the kids are gone at school, I can surprise him at the door with lingerie. It's so nice to let loose and not have to be quiet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Your love for your husband always comes shining through your posts. I feel the same way about mine. We have good men, and we appreciate them!

Picking the right person and meeting each other's needs is what it is all about.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You sound like a great wife and he's lucky to have you


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> You sound like a great wife and he's lucky to have you


You have no idea how lucky I am to have him as my husband. I frequently tell him so and thank him for everything.

Your right, lovesherman, it's so very important to meet each other needs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I must be doing something right if my husband is willing to drive home 30 miles one way for his "lunch break", then driving 30 miles back while the kids are at school. Especially with the price of gas these days. Or sex with passion very important to a man and they're willing to do just about anything for it.
> 
> I love my husband! I will have a nice lunch prepared for him, so he doesn't have to go hungry for when we are done. When the kids are gone at school, I can surprise him at the door with lingerie. It's so nice to let loose and not have to be quiet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I LOVE your posts!!!! AWESOME!! I used to go home for a noon-er, but we both work now. The great thing is that we are empty-nesters!! No worry's about noisy sex (I am sure the neighbors can hear us though...we live in a historic town house). So any time of the day, morning, noon, and/or night, anywhrere in the house...or in the back yard for that matter (privacy fence).

Just think...someday you will be there too. YEE-HA! :smthumbup:

Oh...and by the way, I would suspect that you are both doing something right!


----------



## ouixch (Jan 4, 2012)

God bless you!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

*Dean* said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Everyone at work must wonder what he eats for lunch when he comes back with a big smile on his face after these long lunch breaks!


I think hes eating fish for lunch. its good for the heart and marriages also.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

How long is his lunch break???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I must be doing something right if my husband is willing to drive home 30 miles one way for his "lunch break", then driving 30 miles back while the kids are at school. Especially with the price of gas these days. Or sex with passion very important to a man and they're willing to do just about anything for it.
> 
> I love my husband! I will have a nice lunch prepared for him, so he doesn't have to go hungry for when we are done. When the kids are gone at school, I can surprise him at the door with lingerie. It's so nice to let loose and not have to be quiet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup: Awesome! :smthumbup:

Love to hear happy stories - and I admire you so much for the positive attitude and your willingness to make your marriage work, especially with the chronic painful condition you've mentioned that you live with. Your marriage is a shining example for everyone.

You ROCK!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ co-sign


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

that is beautiful


----------

